# Ryanair Beauvais to Paris City Bus



## hoopman (8 Oct 2007)

Hi, Wife and I are going to paris next week for a few days. We are flying Ryan air to beauvais and i have seen on the internet that there is a bus goes from the airport to the city.
Has anyone used this service before, and if so could they tell us if the tickets for the bus can be purchased here or do you have to wait till your over there, also is it possible to buy return tickets.
I bought the tickets last may and payed to check in baggage on the flights, but have heard somewhere recently about some other check in charge that is now being applied. Anyone know anything about this.

Thanks in advance for any replies


----------



## gipimann (8 Oct 2007)

*Re: Ryan air Beauvais to Paris City Bus*

Here's a link if you want to buy the tickets in advance (accessed via the ryanair website).   [broken link removed]

There's a new charge for persons using the check-in desks at the airports (i.e. if you've got luggage), but it only applies to tickets booked after a date in September.   As you booked prior to that date, there should be no further charge.


----------



## gebbel (8 Oct 2007)

*Re: Ryan air Beauvais to Paris City Bus*

Hi,

Yes I have used the service. As there is no rail link, it is really the only choice if you don't want to pay over €100 for a taxi. The cost is €13 each way. You can pay at the airport when you land, but a better way is online, [broken link removed]to purchase them. It takes about 1hr 20 mins. One thing to be very careful of: if your return flight is early in the morning, make sure you get the correct bus from Porte Maillot. Check your times carefully. We missed ours and thats why I know how much the taxi costs


----------



## gipimann (8 Oct 2007)

*Re: Ryan air Beauvais to Paris City Bus*

As a PS to what Gebbel said, I spoke to someone who recently got that early bus from Paris to Beauvais Airport.   They arrived at the bus stop about 1 hr in advance of the departure time, and the bus was almost full at that time.


----------



## hoopman (8 Oct 2007)

*Re: Ryan air Beauvais to Paris City Bus*

Thanks for th info Gipimann and Gebbel.
We are arriving at 9.00am and our departure flight is 22.50pm so we will make sure to be at bus stop by 18.50pm when going home. I noticed on the web site that the bus leaves the airport 20minutes after arrival of flight. Is that not a tad quick ? (delays in luggage, customs etc)
Also Gebbel, is there only one bus, what happens to those who can't get on, do they only run for ryan air flight times only.


----------



## Pee (8 Oct 2007)

*Re: Ryan air Beauvais to Paris City Bus*



hoopman said:


> Thanks for th info Gipimann and Gebbel.
> We are arriving at 9.00am and our departure flight is 22.50pm so we will make sure to be at bus stop by 18.50pm when going home. I noticed on the web site that the bus leaves the airport 20minutes after arrival of flight. Is that not a tad quick ? (delays in luggage, customs etc)
> Also Gebbel, is there only one bus, what happens to those who can't get on, do they only run for ryan air flight times only.


 
Not sure about the timing but there are enough buses. Can one of you leave the luggage reclaim area and hold the bus for the other? On the 3 or 4 occasions we used it we've never had a problem. BTW, we bought our tickets over there.


----------



## Perplexed (9 Oct 2007)

*Re: Ryan air Beauvais to Paris City Bus*

I've taken that bus a few times. Never too much delay getting luggage in Beauvais. It's quite a small airport. They also seem to have a few buses.

They do seem to have buses timed to match flight arrivals. Most - if not all - flights to Beauvais are by Ryanair.


----------



## gebbel (9 Oct 2007)

*Re: Ryan air Beauvais to Paris City Bus*



Perplexed said:


> I've taken that bus a few times. Never too much delay getting luggage in Beauvais. It's quite a small airport. They also seem to have a few buses.
> 
> They do seem to have buses timed to match flight arrivals. Most - if not all - flights to Beauvais are by Ryanair.


 
Agreed on all points. Also, the best thing is to buy the ticket online as the queue can be very slow at the booth


----------



## davidoco (9 Oct 2007)

*Re: Ryan air Beauvais to Paris City Bus*



hoopman said:


> I noticed on the web site that the bus leaves the airport 20minutes after arrival of flight. Is that not a tad quick ? (delays in luggage, customs etc)



There are some GAA clubhouses bigger than Beauvais Airport!

The plane will drive up to the back door (or sometimes shuttle bus 1 minute trip) you go through that door then around a few corners, pick up your bag, and out another door into a small reception area (to buy bus ticket) and then out the door to the bus.  Remember that the plane has a 45 minute turnaround.


----------



## hendo (12 Oct 2007)

Found no difficulty with Beauvis/Paris coach service to Port Maillot. The problem arises in trying to find the nearby but difficult to find metro station. Its inadequately signposted. Spent 2 weeks in Paris, never had a metro problem except at coach terminus


----------

